# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Dress and Hat with Open "Yarn Over" Lacy Pattern, with Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
January, 2015

DRESS WITH LACY OPEN HAT AND PURSE

#3 and #5 US double pointed or circular needles
ICE self-striping baby yarn, or any #3 weight DK or baby sport yarn
Markers

With #3 US needles cast on 30 stitches. Knit 1 row. 
Next Row: (wrong side) K1, * yarn-over, K2 together, continue from * across the row. Knit 2 rows. 
Place markers:
K5, place marker, K5, place marker, K10, place marker, K5, place marker, K5. = 30 sts.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased on each knit row).
Purl back across the row, slipping markers, with NO increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided on needle, as follows:
8 (right back), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 16 (front), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 8 (left back).= 54 stitches. End with a purl row.
Sleeves:
Knit 8, remove marker, BIND OFF the next 11 stitches, remove marker, knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, remove marker, knit remaining 8 stitches. 32 sts.
Purl back, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm to anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. 30 sts.
Place markers to decrease down to waistline:
K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K4, place marker, K10, place marker, K3 = 30 sts.
K3, SM (slip marker), slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over the knit stitch, K6, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K6, K2 together, SM, K3. = 26 sts.
K3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, SM, K3. = 22 sts.
K3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, SM, K3. = 18 sts. End with a purl row. 
You are now at the waistline of the dress.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. = 36 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 9 rows.
OPTIONAL: At this point you can change to #5 US needles to work the remaining portion of the full skirt.
Starting on wrong side - Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: (wrong side) - K1, * yarn-over, K2 together, continue from * across the row. 
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. = 54 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch for 5 rows. 
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: (wrong side) - K2, * yarn-over, K2 together, continue from * across the row.
Knit 2 rows.
Knit across, increase in EVERY stitch across the row. = 72 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across, increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. = 103 sts.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

OPEN LACY HAT:

With #3 US needles cast on 22 stitches. Knit 2 rows. 
Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. = 44 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Next row: (wrong side) - K1, * yarn-over, K2 together, continue from * across the row, ending with K1.
Knit the previous yarn-over row for 4 rows.
Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. = 88 sts.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

PURSE:

With #3 US needles, cast on 24 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 20 rows. Bind off. Cut a long strand - about 2-½ feet long. Fold the cast on edge to the bind off edge and sew the side seams, leaving a long strand on one end of the purse. With a crochet hook, chain approx. 50-55 chains for the purse strap. Knot the chain. Attach the loose end to the opposite side of the purse. Weave in the end on the wrong side.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Barbie Knitting Pattern
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> January, 2015
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely pattern 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

More "work" for Bettyirene. The outfit is gorgeous.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you, once again!


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you Elaine


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Elaine.


----------



## sheree54849 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Elaine. This is so beautiful and tailored looking.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Keeping all Barbie doll patterns. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Pretty outfit. I love how the dress top is fitted and the little cap sleeves.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Lovely! I so appreciate you, and your talent you so generously share !thank you!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

lovely, thanks


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern..


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

You make me want to buy a barbie to play with and dress up.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

You are so kind....thank you


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have never made doll clothes but I think I will have to try this.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Now that my granddaughter plays with Barbies, I appreciate your patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful Barbie pattern.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou again! Our 11 year old GD is just not playing with her Barbies or AGD much anymore, so busy with year round soccer and her school work. But the 6 year old GD is just getting into the swing of things! I would make some even if they didn't cause I just love your patterns!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine for another cute pattern. I still think that is all you do is design patterns for Barbie and the AG dolls. lol


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

rujam said:


> Thanks for the lovely pattern
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you Elaine for another wonderful pattern, have just got the wool ready, making them for Cancer Uk shop to sell at Xmas. Linda


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Sorry about delay here it is in PDF.

Happy Crafting


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Sorry about delay here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Crafting


Thankyou so much for doing that!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Sorry about delay here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Crafting


I, too, want to thank you for the PDF of this pattern and all the others you have done for all of us and all you may do in the future.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Pennypincher said:


> I, too, want to thank you for the PDF of this pattern and all the others you have done for all of us and all you may do in the future.


Me too, thank you,so,much, it is so easy to ove the pattern. Linda


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern and for t he downloads


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine does great work.
You are welcome to the download pattern.
Print it out, place in a sheet protector and place in a binder. that way you'll have a copy to go to.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

grand daughter wants me to make this for her. is this done in the round or flat?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Bee-g:

The only "in-the-round" knitting I have ever attempted was socks while I was in high school (ages ago!). I never really got the hang of it, and always had stupid "ladders" in my knitting where the needles came together. So, I am not an avid fan of this type of knitting.

My patterns are all knit flat, from the top-down, with raglan shaping using round rings to separate the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. Once you have the correct number of stitches divided on the needle all you have to do is increase before and after each marker until you have the designated number of stitches on the needle to complete the sleeves. At this point (for a capped sleeve) you knit across the right back, BIND OFF the sleeve stitches, knit across the front, BIND OFF the second sleeve stitches, and knit across the remaining stitches for the left back. When you purl back across the row you will purl 2 stitches together at each underarm area - to anchor the two back pieces of the garment to the front. Voila! You have just completed two capped sleeves. Then all you do is stockinette stitch the designated number of rows to the waistline, then increase in every stitch for a nice full skirt. 

Very simple to knit, with really easy instructions. The above dress has a "yarn-over" stitch pattern at the neckline and spaced at intervals on the full skirt, using self-striping yarn. My patterns allow you the option of changing the neckline using seed stitch, garter stitch, K1, P1 ribbing, etc. When you get to the waistline, you also have the option of knitting a full skirt, a straight skirt, an attached pair of panties, an attached pair of long pants, or you can finish this one-piece garment with a pair of shorts. Nothing complicated at all.

To see a collection of photos of Ladyfingers knitted doll clothes (no patterns, just photos), go to the upper left hand side of the page, click "Knitting Forum". This will take you to a list of items discussed here on this forum. Scroll down and click on "Pictures", then look for postings by Ladyfingers. There are over 400 photos posted for Barbie, the American Girl doll, the 8-1/2 inch Cutsie baby doll, the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll, and a few items for Barbie's boyfriend, Ken. You will see quite a few outfits knitted as described above - from the top-down - with capped sleeves, using a variety of colored yarns and fancy trims.


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

thank you for clarifying that . I went and made it on circulers with magic loop method for thetop. come out nice thank you for posting all those nice doll clothing patterns. I will be busy I can see for a while lol. tortured myself with a skirt in theround on #0 to start worked down an inch and went to size #2 tfor a few rows , then to size #4 made for a nice looking skirt.

will keep looking and making . Next up is pants. now that I have some fine yarn to work with.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine has Barbie patterns that feature pants as well as one-piece suit, where the top is attached to the pants.

Just to get you started here are a couple in PDF

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Elaine has Barbie patterns that feature pants as well as one-piece suit, where the top is attached to the pants.
> 
> Just to get you started here are a couple in PDF
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Rujam.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

